

Show HN: an easy way to create wish-lists and discover new products - namashco

http://yeay.me<p>This is a project that we've been developing for the last year and a half with a friend of mine. We didn't promoted it properly yet, so it's kinda of a premier here.<p>We've built a service that is helping you to create your wish-list and have-list and based on your choices it recommends you products, an easy way to discover new stuff. We've built it using Grails, MongoDB, Nginx.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts about it.
======
tersiag
Great job guys. I like the interface, its nice and clean all throughout the
site. The only thing that was a bit distracting were the light-blue buttons on
the dark-grey background on the front page.

------
blangblang
You really need to provide a means of at least browsing a pre-filled wishlist
without supplying an email address first. You've got to earn my email address.

------
namashco
<http://yeay.me> \- direct link

------
namashco
tersiag, thanks

blangblang, good point, we'll think about it.

